# Grains per pound?????



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*arrow grains*

Im shoting 67lbs. 338 g.ACC-39


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

62lbs 314gr.


----------



## dEAN_2 (Nov 17, 2004)

74lb 620gr 8.34gpp


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

73# 375 grain arrow about 5.13 grains per pound


----------



## conquest (Mar 3, 2003)

61 # 380 grain arrow


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

I am shooting a total of 317 grains with 70# draw weight, I don't know the formula you are usiing to come up with the grains per inch. Could you post it? Thanks


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Tie Rod said:


> I am shooting a total of 317 grains with 70# draw weight, I don't know the formula you are usiing to come up with the grains per inch. Could you post it? Thanks


317 divided by 70= 4.53g/lb

That is abit on the light side in my opinion......


----------



## Tie Rod (Feb 12, 2006)

What would the problem be with the arrow being to light? I am shooting the correct spin acording to the charts.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I believe most bow manufactuers do not want you to go below 5 g/lb with an arrow...............


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

bloodtrail1 said:


> 317 divided by 70= 4.53g/lb
> 
> That is abit on the light side in my opinion......


 A lot of extra vibration from the shot, which travels into the bow limbs, riser, etc and can cause noise, degradation of the limbs leading to possible breakage. To be on the safe side you should shoot at least 5gr/lb especially if your drawlength is longer than about 27". IMO there is just no reason to take the chance of ruining a bow just to prove you can.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

5.32 Gpp


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

312 grain @ ~ 55 Pounds 
284 fps


----------



## Hoyt1967 (Dec 21, 2003)

349 grains at 63lbs, 5.54 grains per pound

Tie rod, I'd lower your weight or put some more tip weight in your arrow and get over 5 grains or better, alot less strain on your arrows and your bow. 4.5 grains is too low IMO


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

Tie Rod, if you shoot below 5 grains per pound of draw weight it will void your warranty on most manufacturers. It can also cause excessive vibration and damage to limbs, strings and cables, axle, and bushings. 


My setup ins in my signature.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm at 6.2 grains per pound for 3D.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

6.11 GPP, 56#'s 342 grain arrow 285fps


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

380 gr @ 67#


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

*gpp*

5.4 grains per pound 297


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

64 pounds and 347 grain arrow


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

also im getting 285 fps.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*grs.per lb. bow wt.*

I think to shoot in a 3-d shoot rules are you are to shoot min. of 5grs. per lb. of bow weight and also for your warrendy of your bow. Good luck badbow148


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Tie Rod said:


> I am shooting a total of 317 grains with 70# draw weight, I don't know the formula you are usiing to come up with the grains per inch. Could you post it? Thanks


You want to shoot at least 5 grains per pound. If don't it is like dry firing the bow.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*grains of arrow per pound of draw weight*

5 grs. to 1 pound of draw weight is for IBO, not factory advised. Your warranty is void, if you tell....


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

SonnyThomas said:


> 5 grs. to 1 pound of draw weight is for IBO, not factory advised. Your warranty is void, if you tell....


For the safety of the people that are shooting and your own I would not shoot less then 5 grs. per pound. I believe that some manufacture recommend that do shoot less the 5 grs. per pound where do think the IBO got that rule.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Shooting less that 5gns per pound will void your Mathews Lifetime Limb Warranty. But technically , the 5 gns per pound is an estimated lower limit for all draw lengths, and the true measure does take into account a persons draw length.


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

5.1 gr per lb


----------



## Jasen W (Nov 8, 2005)

342 gr. eastonn acc 349
66#
5.18 gpp
307fps


----------

